# Good Intentions fill the world



## Dino (Feb 15, 2013)

And now you know the rest of the story...

http://m.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2013/jan/16/vegans-stomach-unpalatable-truth-quinoa


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 15, 2013)

Good article...check this out.. http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=24599


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 15, 2013)

I read the title as "Good Intestines Fill the World"..     I need to go to sleep now.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 15, 2013)

Awww, I like quinoa.   Not as much as I like a nice, pink steak,  but still good stuff.  And we are all dying from the moment we are born so I think I will avoid the obvious death traps and enjoy food


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 15, 2013)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> I read the title as "Good Intestines Fill the World"..     I need to go to sleep now.


----------

